# Roman Architectural Finshes?



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey guys, I was doing some organizing the other day and came across a sample packet I had obtained from Roman Architectural Finishes a couple of years ago but never had time to investigate.
http://www.romanarchitecturalfinishes.com/tuscan.html

It's not very cheap with a 3 gallon pail of base coat being around $160+ shipping and that covers about 110sq ft. The consistancy looks like thinned down joint compound mixed with paint and I was wondering if anyone had any experience with the product.

They claim superior hardness and scrubability (new word lol?) but I'm wondering if there's more to it than a basic mud product. 

When I get some spare time I'm thinking of doing a Tuscan look in part of our house but have always been hesitant to try anything that might need grinding down in the future if I wanted to go back to smooth walls.

I've done a few different decorative finishes in the house over the years so I'm thinking it would be cheaper and easier to simply thin down some joint compound and perform the same job with the right roller and skip trowel method...

Any thoughts or experience with this?

Jeremy


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

They gave a free seminar in Annapolis a few years ago. It's ok stuff, really like a thick paint. Think you can tint it with universal colorants. From what I hear they have good customer support. Try some out on sample boards.


----------



## Painter Girl (Mar 25, 2009)

Masterpiece said:


> I've done a few different decorative finishes in the house over the years so I'm thinking it would be cheaper and easier to simply thin down some joint compound and perform the same job with the right roller and skip trowel method...


It sounds a lot like Texture Effects from Modern Masters. It should save you time as you can tint it like Bikerboy said and it should be self sealing not requiring a primer like joint compound would. I have used Texture Effects quite a bit and it is pretty easy to sand if you have to but that is prior to applying any glazes over the top. I like it for the time savings and the fact that it doesn't absorb the glaze but allows you to work into the texture.

Tinting it can be a little tricky. Not sure if the Roman product can go very dark as a base color. Texture Effects will only take 2 oz of colorant but tints fast so I usually go a little lighter when picking the color to be tinted.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

What is the makeup of the the Texture Effects? I'm wondering how they (or Roman) achieve the very thick/heavy paint consistency...

The Roman finish is intriguing, but it would cost me about $500 to do a single room. I'd rather try something less expensive at least until I decide if it's the look I want...

Thanks!


----------



## Painter Girl (Mar 25, 2009)

Unfortunately, they don't have tds on their website. Here is more info on the product for you. You are right about the cost. A 3 gallon bucket will run about $125 or so. If you decide to go the joint compound route, I like the Sheetrock with dust control for creating skip trowel textures. Seems a little less messy for sanding off little surface blemishes before painting and glazing. Good luck with your project!

http://www.modernmasters.com/products.asp?mode=group&gid=54


----------

